# Eggs galactonotus



## www.zoopets.com.br (Jul 22, 2010)

Could you tell me if the fertilization of eggs occurs after
posture / or before spawning?
We had the attitude here, but do not know if I leave it in 24hrs
vivarium or retreat already hatching eggs ..

Species Adelphobates galactonotus


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello.

Fertilization typically occurs shortly after the eggs are laid, but some males have a habit of coming back and fertilizing the eggs a little bit later. I leave the eggs in the vivarium until I physically see egg development (a small ridge will form on top of the gray sphere). If you have multiple females in the same vivaria, they may eat each others' eggs - it would be a good idea to remove the eggs earlier.


----------



## www.zoopets.com.br (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information, the fact that other females eat the eggs is common or rare from happening? Here I am 20 and about 25 galactonotus burrows posture ..


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have heard of egg eating in galactonotus, but I am unsure of its frequency. From what I gather, it's quite common in a group setting.

Might be worth leaving the eggs in the vivarium for a bit, and seeing what happens.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

That's why I would keep Galacs paired up instead of in groups because of other females. Caresheet here also says Galacs are a little more aggressive as far as Dart Frogs go anyway.

Good luck! I had a pair of red Galacs for around 6 months in the past and never got any eggs...I got bored and traded them in a deal to Aaron's Frog Farm for a breeding pair of Mint Terribilis at the time..

I'd love to try again with them though!
D


----------



## www.zoopets.com.br (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn life, really ate eggs = [[[and not just the 7 of posture of a female, as others that occurred this evening, I am separating today in habitats with three, in creation colony really does not work, = (((I estimate to have now lost about 20 eggs


----------

